# Photos



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Recently my wife had begun to make beaded necklaces, so I thought I'd take a few pictures with my old Nikon camera. To get the saturated colours, I used slide film, a polariser and a couple of sepia filters.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 381323230/


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Seems you both have a lot of talent.
I really like this one out of all of them, don't ask me why :?

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2316/155 ... ef.jpg?v=0


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Black Box said:


> Seems you both have a lot of talent.
> I really like this one out of all of them, don't ask me why :?
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2316/155 ... ef.jpg?v=0


You're very kind, thankyou 8)

My wife is soon to start her own clothing company, so I'm going through all the garments and jewellery she's made in order to design a website.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I will have one of these thankyou 



I can see why you don't post them, the original was much sharper Tone.

Click on the picture to see my fav pic, there seems to be a face in the background :shock:


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I know my wife will be selling them, but I'm not sure how much  
If you definitely want it, send us a PM or something and I'll show you a couple more pictures.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Does the one which Pollyanna has displayed have a tiger's eye jem connected to it? I love tiger's eye and eagle's eye 

This is my favorite:










Winner of a shot with your cam


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Cheers Bud! 

Dunno about the stone....I'll have to find out.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

These are cool pictures


----------



## amphibians (Feb 10, 2008)

Tone said:


> Recently my wife had begun to make beaded necklaces, so I thought I'd take a few pictures with my old Nikon camera. To get the saturated colours, I used slide film, a polariser and a couple of sepia filters.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 381323230/


Holy God. Those bracelets are surely the most beautiful I've ever seen :shock:!
Truly amazing.. I wish I could be that good at doing stuff as well!


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry -- I have been away for a while and didn't notice there were replies.

As far as I know, my wife still has them all -- think I might put a few up on e-bay :lol:


----------

